# Devils Lake Contour Map



## ilthaf

Bringing my 71 year old dad from Montana to Devils Lake at the end of May and am looking for contour map and any advice on where to fish for Walleyes.

Thank You


----------



## Techhead

go to woodland resort website, they have a fairly detailed map with GPS coordinates


----------



## BBlead

ilthaf, i live with and hour of D.L., and fish it a few times a week. if ur looking for the numbers and no size, just about anywhere in the lake will produce, but if your looking for the HOGS, i would suggest minnewaukan flats, ghrams island, pelican lake, or mavauis cooley. About the contour map, i believe that scheels has an updated version of D.L. with all the gps coordinates as well, if not any bait shop around the area should have one.
Good luck :beer:


----------



## spoiler92

The State Game and Fish has maps of a ton of Lakes.

Here are two for Devils Lake http://gf.nd.gov/gnfapps/maps/lakeconto ... slake2.pdf

http://gf.nd.gov/gnfapps/maps/lakeconto ... slake1.pdf

and the rest of the lakes are here
http://gf.nd.gov/fishing/lakedata.html

Later,
Spoiler92


----------



## always_outdoors

I bought my lake map at Ed's Bait. I think it was $15. I really like that map. I am guessing Woodland has the same map, but not sure.

Kyle from Woodland frequents the site and he could probably let you know if he has the maps. He also knows the lake pretty well.

as the post above says. 9-21 inch walleyes can be caught pretty much everyone. Gotta work harder for the big ones though.


----------



## csmith

Ilthaf,
The PWT is in Devils Lake May 24-26th. That might be a good thing, might be a crowded thing for some places. Just thought you would want to know. Lake is big and their is plenty of room. Woodland resort sells a couple different maps and such. Them or Ed's are pretty good to everyone on where and what you should use to catch fish. They want you to come back. Good luck.


----------

